# Need Advice Re Nyc Area Driving



## 4Samurai (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

We are planning a trip from the Tidewater region of VA up to Boston this Spring. Doesn't look like there'll be any good way to avoid the NYC area on the way there and back. Where is the best place for us to get info on road/tunnel/bridge restrictions since we'll be traveling with propane? Is there a relatively easy way to get around some of the big cities up that way pulling a travel trailer, or are we in for a miserable trip?









Thanks,
Ann

Ford F-250 pulling a 2011 Outback 270BH


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I travel that direction few times a year. I go 95South to New Jersey turnpike then exit 11 to garden state turnpike towards Tappenzee bridge. Tappenzee bridge to Brewster Mass (Rt 84 then to 64) (I think that the route number might be reversed). I end up going in the direction of Hartford CT but you can head towards Boston either by staying on 84 or 64). I drive it without thinking







. Some friends go to Boston that way. Nice scenic route with large ample rest areas and gas stations along the way. Cheap gas along new jersey turnpike and convenient to gas up at the last station before you get off the garden state Pkwy so you don't have to leave the main road in search of a station. There are multiple food service areas along the turnpike and a McDonald's and one other food service area on the parkway. The tolls are cheaper going this route to CT instead of through NYC. Might be for you also going to Boston. Hope this helps.

, to ,


4Samurai said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are planning a trip from the Tidewater region of VA up to Boston this Spring. Doesn't look like there'll be any good way to avoid the NYC area on the way there and back. Where is the best place for us to get info on road/tunnel/bridge restrictions since we'll be traveling with propane? Is there a relatively easy way to get around some of the big cities up that way pulling a travel trailer, or are we in for a miserable trip?
> 
> ...


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I second this advise as it is the cheapest and fairly easy (traffic wise) way to drive north. Coming into NJ from Delaware you can save a few dollars if you take I-295 Half way up the state you can switch over to I-95 then to Garden State Parkway.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Depending on where you are in Virginia, you may want to use the Bridge-Tunnel and come up the Eastern Shore to the Cape May/Lewes Ferry. It is a much more scenic and relaxing drive than I95 through Richmond-Washington-Baltimore. Propane is not a problem in the Bridge-Tunnel or the Ferry as long as the tanks are turned off. From the Cape May end of the Ferry, take the Garden State Parkway the full length to the NY Thruway and Tappanzee Bridge as previously suggested. As long as you avoid the rush hours going through North Jersey, you should have minimum problems.

There is a trailer friendly fuel station/restaurant (Sting Rays)just north of the Bridge Tunnel, and the service stations along the Garden State are not a problem. You should have reservations for the Ferry (can be done on line), and it really is not a big deal getting the trailer on and off - tractor trailers use the Ferry all the time. Figure 3 hours driving time from the north end of the Bridge Tunnel to the Lewes Ferry Terminal.

E-ZPass is very handy for both the Bridge-Tunnel and the Garden State Parkway, and probably the Tappenzee as well.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree with the other guys about taking the Garden State Parkway up to 287, over the Tappanzee Bridge...when you reach the split for 287 and 87...stay on 287 S, take it to Rt 684 North, to 84 East thru Hartford Ct. up to the Mass Turnpike (Rt. 90 East) into Boston. As far as traffic goes, unless you're driving thru that area in the middle of the night, you're gonna hit traffic no matter what.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

When you say tidewater .... are you talking tidewater 22572?

I would avoid 95 and jersey like the plague............17 up to 66 to 81 little extra time but much more relaxing drive......shoot out to 81 or up 83 to 81 to 84.....

684 is racing ignorant drivers and rough pavement - i put up with the pavement through there only if i am driving through between 10 pm and 4 am ..... many friends go up 87 to albany and avoid 84 altogether as pavement is nicer up on 90 (mass tpke)

these routes will show a much further distance on time and maps .... but you will hit traffic and frustration the shorter way.....and it will end up taking longer.....

the Turtle wins the race on this trek....


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I forgot to mention that With the new road construction completed along the way, traffic runs smoothly unless traveling on a popular holiday. I could swear that my Boston bound friends continue along 84 instead of going thru CT?

quote name='Erik K' date='07 January 2014 - 11:02 AM' timestamp='1389110541' post='482465']
I agree with the other guys about taking the Garden State Parkway up to 287, over the Tappanzee Bridge...when you reach the split for 287 and 87...stay on 287 S, take it to Rt 684 North, to 84 East thru Hartford Ct. up to the Mass Turnpike (Rt. 90 East) into Boston. As far as traffic goes, unless you're driving thru that area in the middle of the night, you're gonna hit traffic no matter what.








[/quote]


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolutely right about the ez pass







. Timesaver for me, always.



Bill & Kate said:


> Depending on where you are in Virginia, you may want to use the Bridge-Tunnel and come up the Eastern Shore to the Cape May/Lewes Ferry. It is a much more scenic and relaxing drive than I95 through Richmond-Washington-Baltimore. Propane is not a problem in the Bridge-Tunnel or the Ferry as long as the tanks are turned off. From the Cape May end of the Ferry, take the Garden State Parkway the full length to the NY Thruway and Tappanzee Bridge as previously suggested. As long as you avoid the rush hours going through North Jersey, you should have minimum problems.
> 
> There is a trailer friendly fuel station/restaurant (Sting Rays)just north of the Bridge Tunnel, and the service stations along the Garden State are not a problem. You should have reservations for the Ferry (can be done on line), and it really is not a big deal getting the trailer on and off - tractor trailers use the Ferry all the time. Figure 3 hours driving time from the north end of the Bridge Tunnel to the Lewes Ferry Terminal.
> 
> E-ZPass is very handy for both the Bridge-Tunnel and the Garden State Parkway, and probably the Tappenzee as well.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I do not do much navigating, I leave that to the wife. I do believe there is a weight restriction on the Garden State Parkway of 7000lbs.

DAN


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I do not do much navigating, I leave that to the wife. I do believe there is a weight restriction on the Garden State Parkway of 7000lbs.
> 
> DAN


we travel to Connecticut or Maine every year (or both) with the trailer ..... we are located by the Lansdale exit on 476 (pa turnpike north) we travel out 78 to 287 to 87 ....we usually go 84 and avoid 684 as the road is rough and the people driving in the area appear to have no consideration for fellow humanity. I will cut some time and take 684 if we are coming through there between 12 and 4 am ....

when we head anywhere south of DC we head out the pa turnpike to Carlisle and down 81 ....better road and better drivers.....

Have a safe trip and travels however you go..... remember the further east you are in the NE corridor - you are in the most densely populated area's of the US ......


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When we travelled up towards Boston we would always use the tappanzee bridge, 684,84 route. Being from Northern NJ we're used to driving with a lot of uptight tri-staters. Or maybe I am one............

mike


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I do not do much navigating, I leave that to the wife. I do believe there is a weight restriction on the Garden State Parkway of 7000lbs.
> 
> DAN


we travel to Connecticut or Maine every year (or both) with the trailer ..... we are located by the Lansdale exit on 476 (pa turnpike north) we travel out 78 to 287 to 87 ....we usually go 84 and avoid 684 as the road is rough and the people driving in the area appear to have no consideration for fellow humanity. I will cut some time and take 684 if we are coming through there between 12 and 4 am ....

when we head anywhere south of DC we head out the pa turnpike to Carlisle and down 81 ....better road and better drivers.....

Have a safe trip and travels however you go..... remember the further east you are in the NE corridor - you are in the most densely populated area's of the US ......
[/quote]

Well Clarke, just because you did it doesn't make it right!









Here is what I have found from a quick web search: Commercial trucks with a registered weight of over 7,000 pounds (3.18 metric tons) are not allowed to use the northern parts of the Parkway.

In New York, any truck over a certain weight (not sure the number) is required to have commercial tags. My Truck weighs about 7500lbs and has commercial plates even though it is my personal vehicle. So I cannot technically drive on the Parkways. A truck from another state without the commercial plates could probably get away with it.

DAN


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Here is what I have found from a quick web search: Commercial trucks with a registered weight of over 7,000 pounds (3.18 metric tons) are not allowed to use the northern parts of the Parkway.
> 
> In New York, any truck over a certain weight (not sure the number) is required to have commercial tags. My Truck weighs about 7500lbs and has commercial plates even though it is my personal vehicle. So I cannot technically drive on the Parkways. A truck from another state without the commercial plates could probably get away with it.
> 
> DAN


regardless of the legality of it














my point is more towards Mike's comments ........about being used to driving with uptight drivers ..... and stop on a dime and go traffic ........ we have gone up the parkway and Tapanzee......when we went the park way it was 2 am ......... and the Road is good road!!

I actually like the Tapanzee to 684 route and it is direct and when we have dead headed through the night we will take it as we can make it from our home in harleysville to smugglers den, Me comfortably on fuel with 1 quick pee break and do it in under 10 hours....

BUT....if coming through during the day or traffic peaks ........ SO much more comfy and relaxing driving around ...... and you know i dont shy away from things ;-) during the work day mornign and afternoon .... that whole corridor is a traffic mess.... one stalled car or fender bender and you have miles and miles of back up.....

A lot has to do with day and time of travel...


----------

